# What does due "3 days from today" mean?



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

So I have a paper I got to turn in for a project. It was sent yesterday and says turn in "no later than 3 days from today." So I am confused. Does yesterday (Friday) count as one of the 3 days? So if Friday counts, I would need the paper in by Sunday? Or does Friday not count as one of the 3 days and I could turn the paper in by Monday?

LOL....my first instincts were that Monday was the final day to turn the paper in. But....I started to think....and wondered if Friday counted as one of the 3 days? This is one of those classes were it's best "not to ask questions" so I just wanted to get some feedback from what people here thought. What do you guys think? Does 3 days from today include the current day or does the countdown start the day after? Thanks


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

get it down by Saturday, so you're safe.

personally, i think having to have a paper in by Sunday makes no sense, so I'd go with Monday.

But the person writing the e-mail should have been clearer.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

dragontucker said:


> So I have a paper I got to turn in for a project. It was sent yesterday and says turn in "no later than 3 days from today." So I am confused. Does yesterday (Friday) count as one of the 3 days? So if Friday counts, I would need the paper in by Sunday? Or does Friday not count as one of the 3 days and I could turn the paper in by Monday?
> 
> LOL....my first instincts were that Monday was the final day to turn the paper in. But....I started to think....and wondered if Friday counted as one of the 3 days? This is one of those classes were it's best "not to ask questions" so I just wanted to get some feedback from what people here thought. What do you guys think? Does 3 days from today include the current day or does the countdown start the day after? Thanks


I always have this question. A precise but vague deadline is maddening. And if its Friday and something happened 3 days ago is that Tues?


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. So 3 days from today counts the current day? I am so confused lol.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, i tend to count the current day.  the shorter the deadline the better.

that way you're early if the other person wasn't counting today.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

LOL. So I guess there is no for certain answer? Some say count the current day while others don't.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

dragontucker said:


> LOL. So I guess there is no for certain answer? Some say count the current day while others don't.


as i often say (most recently in a thread of Julie's) ask 100 people, and you get 102 opinions.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

To me "three days from today" would be three days from the day when the person wrote that.  So being "sent yesterday" and note written yesterday (?), Thursday, three days from then would be Sunday.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Respond to the email with something like:


Can you please clarify whether it is due on Sunday the 22nd or on Monady the 23rd. Thanks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Respond to the email with something like:
> 
> Can you please clarify whether it is due on Sunday the 22nd or on Monady the 23rd. Thanks.


Or Monday even.....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

They should give a day, date and time.  Otherwise it is vague.


----------

